# Making my watch Evolvens-Budapest



## istvan1188

Hello Everyone!

I'm Istvan from Hungary, Budapest.
I'm new on this site as a member but I read watchuseek long time ago... 
I feel, the time has come to make my own watch and I tough this is the best place to show/share it. (I hope I'm in the right sub-folder )

I'm working on a watch brand/model two years ago but so far I did not show it. Now I have a chance to turn my dream into reality. This process what i want to sow you! 

I hope everithing will be fine....

The first step is the CAD model. I made with SolidWorks. And I also attached some 3D renders for the visualisation.

Diameter: 44 mm
Height: 14 mm
Material: Stainless steel (with PDV coating)
Movement of the prototype: Miyota 8215


----------



## BombFish

Looks solid as a rugged tool watch. Any reason the bezel is notched but doesn't look like it can be rotated?


----------



## istvan1188

Dear BombFish,

The bezel is not rotated. The total weight is 14 mm what is looks too high but with this bezel seems less. And it also need a thick wall for the screws on the back.


----------



## istvan1188

Here is the laser cutted hands. It's 0,30mm thick stainless steel. The dial is 0,5mm AlMgSi05 aluminium sheet.


----------



## spain72

istvan1188 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm Istvan from Hungary, Budapest.
> I'm new on this site as a member but I read watchuseek long time ago...
> I feel, the time has come to make my own watch and I tough this is the best place to show/share it. (I hope I'm in the right sub-folder )
> 
> I'm working on a watch brand/model two years ago but so far I did not show it. Now I have a chance to turn my dream into reality. This process what i want to sow you!
> 
> I hope everithing will be fine....
> 
> The first step is the CAD model. I made with SolidWorks. And I also attached some 3D renders for the visualisation.
> 
> Diameter: 44 mm
> Height: 14 mm
> Material: Stainless steel (with PDV coating)
> Movement of the prototype: Miyota 8215


Welcome to the Forum and compliments for your project. It looks awesome.
The bezel is very particular and reminds me of some old Leonidas military chronograph I saw in a Museum.
Congratulations for the choice of the details.


----------



## js1

Istvan, that is a really nice design! But the case should be bit bigger - 48mm? Lugless watches wear much smaller.
This is something Meccaniche Veloci should have in their offer 
Hope you find manufacturer who can deliver, as the renders scream quality. Keep us posted.


----------



## istvan1188

js1 said:


> Istvan, that is a really nice design! But the case should be bit bigger - 48mm? Lugless watches wear much smaller.
> This is something Meccaniche Veloci should have in their offer
> Hope you find manufacturer who can deliver, as the renders scream quality. Keep us posted.


Dear js1!

The diameter is could be bigger, but for me it's seems too mutch. Yes I know the Meccaniche Veloci and I really like the Valvole series (actually, that inspired me 2 years ago) 
I really hope it will not be too big.














I already find someone to manufacturing the case, but the problem is the tool costs. Because of the small radius. We'll see...


----------



## istvan1188

spain72 said:


> Welcome to the Forum and compliments for your project. It looks awesome.
> The bezel is very particular and reminds me of some old Leonidas military chronograph I saw in a Museum.
> Congratulations for the choice of the details.


Thank you, I am glad to share it with you.


----------



## spain72

I wish you to find easily the way to your success! Good Luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Djk949

I like this! Nice work...and please do not make it any bigger 
Have you thought about less words on the dial (i.e., take "watch" off, put "budapest" under or over "automatic")? It seems a bit too cluttered.
Any idea on pricing yet?


----------



## js1

I've got MV Quattro Valvole and the smaller size wouldn't look good. You kept 14mm height which is the height of 48mm Quattro Valvole. The proportions might be a bit off here.
I had also lugless Giuliano Mazzuoli Manometro S which at 45mm was a bit too small on the wrist.
Still think your case needs to be bigger.


----------



## istvan1188

Djk949 said:


> I like this! Nice work...and please do not make it any bigger
> Have you thought about less words on the dial (i.e., take "watch" off, put "budapest" under or over "automatic")? It seems a bit too cluttered.
> Any idea on pricing yet?


Thank you! 
I don't know the price jet, it depends on the manufacturing price. (it's in progress)
Good idea to put the "Budapest" somewhere else... I'll check it. (unfortunately I have to increase the size a little bit, because I made a plastic prototípe and it's seems too small )
But It's not final!


----------



## istvan1188

Here is the plastic piece for see the real size. On the picures seems okay, but in real life a little bit small. The 44 mm is not enough...


----------



## istvan1188

js1 said:


> I've got MV Quattro Valvole and the smaller size wouldn't look good. You kept 14mm height which is the height of 48mm Quattro Valvole. The proportions might be a bit off here.
> I had also lugless Giuliano Mazzuoli Manometro S which at 45mm was a bit too small on the wrist.
> Still think your case needs to be bigger.


You're absolutely right. I checked the size today and yes, it must be bigger...
I run one more round in CAD and we'll see...


----------



## Djk949

I like the 44mm size. But, oh well, can't make everyone happy.


----------



## istvan1188

Djk949 said:


> I like the 44mm size. But, oh well, can't make everyone happy.


Yes it's true. But I nkow I'll find the good size. I'm working on it.  :think:


----------



## istvan1188

The case design.


----------



## IRememberItWell

Hey,
Love this project, it looks really unique!
What made you finally jump into making your own watch? I have some designs and ideas that I want to put into action, I just have no idea where I'd start. How do you go about getting a case or dial made, would you be able to say what company is making yours? (if that's not a trade secret )


----------



## istvan1188

IRememberItWell said:


> Hey,
> Love this project, it looks really unique!
> What made you finally jump into making your own watch? I have some designs and ideas that I want to put into action, I just have no idea where I'd start. How do you go about getting a case or dial made, would you be able to say what company is making yours? (if that's not a trade secret )


 No, it' not a big secret... But currently, there are two companies who may be the productors. They are in a Kecskemét city, Hungary. To tell you the truth till as I'm not sure I don't want to tell who will make the case.

But it's nothing special. You have to find a CNC touring of milling company. The most difficult thing to find the perfect solution for the tooling and programming process. There is a lot of kind of CNC macines, and you have to discuss them which way the best and cheapest.


----------



## Split sec

Hi Istvan. Great work. Like it.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice work. Looks great.


----------



## istvan1188

Split sec said:


> Hi Istvan. Great work. Like it.


 
Thank you! I hope it well be ready soon...


----------



## richtlake

How is your project coming along? I like the solid look and solid construction. I'd love to wear one and beat it up, I know it will take it.


----------



## istvan1188

Dear richtlake, thank you for your interest. The project is in progress, presently we making the case parts. If everything goes well, the prototype will be ready on next week...
I think it will be ready (in series) in end of September. (I hope so... )



richtlake said:


> How is your project coming along? I like the solid look and solid construction. I'd love to wear one and beat it up, I know it will take it.


----------



## istvan1188

Okay, let's see the new hands and dial metal parts. 
It's 0,3mm stainless steel cutted with laser.


----------



## Mediocre

Interesting design. Beyond 44mm I believe you may have trouble finding a broad market.

What movement are you planning to use? With a design like that, you will need a sturdy, dependable movement.


----------



## SteamJ

I like the overall design but I have to agree that over 44mm it might be a little tough since it's lugless. You're moving more into fashion watch territory over that size as well. I'm enjoying seeing where you're going with it though.


----------



## rhst1

Recommend revised date window and date wheel: no border around window and white numbers on black background, more separation between number 3 and window


----------



## brandon\

Mediocre said:


> What movement are you planning to use? With a design like that, you will need a sturdy, dependable movement.


Miyota 8215. He mentions it in his original post.


----------



## TheDood

I like the aesthetic of this a lot, nice work. Your renderings are just beautiful and the fabric texture on the band looks amazing. Did you do the renderings with Solidworks too? .I can't get mine looking nearly that nice.

Agree with rhst1 about no white border on the date window.


----------



## istvan1188

TheDood said:


> I like the aesthetic of this a lot, nice work. Your renderings are just beautiful and the fabric texture on the band looks amazing. Did you do the renderings with Solidworks too? .I can't get mine looking nearly that nice.
> 
> Agree with rhst1 about no white border on the date window.


Dear TheDood!

Thank you for the comment. Yes the renders are made with SW with Mental Ray. 
And yes, I thing I will leave the border of the date window. It's too mutch for me.

Unfortunately the manufacturing process is wery slow, but a few week and I get the first prototype.


----------



## istvan1188

Until the prototype is in the manufacturing process, I made a new design.

The main different is the lug. The case made from one big aluminium disc and cutted with wire-EDM technology.
The protoype movenent is Miyota 8215 aslo.


----------



## The Guvnah

of the two designs I prefer the first. That's a beasty watch! I'd wear it with much pride, and well done for driving it to the prototype stage. Can't wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## sriracha

You have excellent ideas and skills!


----------



## istvan1188

The Guvnah said:


> of the two designs I prefer the first. That's a beasty watch! I'd wear it with much pride, and well done for driving it to the prototype stage. Can't wait to see it in the flesh.


Dear "The Guvnah"
The prototype of the first one will be ready soon. I thing in real life the both type will be work.


----------



## istvan1188

sriracha said:


> You have excellent ideas and skills!


Thank you sriracha!


----------



## istvan1188

The new design!


----------



## Dsaat

Istvan, great render!
I like the first design the most and I'm looking forward for your prototype. 

Right now I'm also designing a watch and seeing your progress is really motivating! 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## js1

Nice one - quality renders again. But I prefer the first one. Not a big fan of crown at 4 o'clock.


----------



## cxk216

Congratulations Istvan on arriving at this stage of the pipeline . I look forward to the updates in the coming months!

Kuan


----------



## istvan1188

Dsaat said:


> Istvan, great render!
> I like the first design the most and I'm looking forward for your prototype.
> 
> Right now I'm also designing a watch and seeing your progress is really motivating!
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Dear Dsaat!

Thank you, it' very good to read your message! I hope your watch-making will be a success story! If I can help in any way just let me know!


----------



## istvan1188

js1 said:


> Nice one - quality renders again. But I prefer the first one. Not a big fan of crown at 4 o'clock.


Understand.  currently I'm experimenting with the designs and technology... But now I cant work on the fist one, because I'm waiting for the manufacturing 

So the fisrt one will be ready soon.


----------



## istvan1188

cxk216 said:


> Congratulations Istvan on arriving at this stage of the pipeline . I look forward to the updates in the coming months!
> 
> Kuan


I do my best Kuan! 
I'll post any sequels...


----------



## qickdraw

Nagyon szep, Istvan! 
I really like both of these designs, and can't wait to see the first one for real!

I agree that the dial does look a little busy with all the text. Perhaps remove the 'Watch' and shorten the name to Evolv?


----------



## Magura

Nice project!


Magura


----------



## istvan1188

Well, hello again! 
IT IS almost IMPOSSIBLE TO MAKE WATCH HERE.... All process is very slow... 
Because of this I rethink the whole watch! I had to find a new technology to build the wacth case.

Fisrt of all I re-designed the case. Now it is made by laser cutted (stainless steel) metal sheets. In some ways it's better than the CNC touring, but it need a completly different thinking to apply this technology, because the body built with layers, not revolved parts.
And the other hand I had to design special tools to finishing the parts. (Because at the fist time these are just simple sheet without any depth exept the contur)

Here is the visualisation for the new design:




















And these are the metal sheet parts and the special tools for finishing and drilling:
































I hope it will be ready soon with this technology!


----------



## istvan1188

köszönöm qickdraw!

I can changed some thing...


----------



## Djk949

I still like this quite a bit. You have very sharp skills.

Will the diameter stay at 44mm with the new case since it has lugs?


----------



## Q Lai

Wow this is actually kind of cool. Haven't seen laser cut cases anywhere else myself.

Nice design by the way


----------



## js1

It's a shame you had to rethink your idea. This one doesn't do it for me. The original design is much more coherent.


----------



## istvan1188

Djk949 said:


> I still like this quite a bit. You have very sharp skills.
> 
> Will the diameter stay at 44mm with the new case since it has lugs?


Tha case diameter will be 45mm.


----------



## istvan1188

js1 said:


> It's a shame you had to rethink your idea. This one doesn't do it for me. The original design is much more coherent.


Dear js1!

Yes it's a kind of "compromise" but I have to start somewhere... It doesn't mean I don't make the ohter one (in the future). It will be the second one. Otherwise I need more experience in watch making, and the sheet-metal version might be a good "lesson".
Here you can see the CNC touring version:


----------



## snpr9696

I like it


----------



## sriracha

With the "layering" of steel sheets, do you need to use rubber gaskets (or something) in between each layer to keep dust and water sealed out? Or is it tight enough?


----------



## BombFish

oh! you added lugs yes?


----------



## The Guvnah

sriracha said:


> With the "layering" of steel sheets, do you need to use rubber gaskets (or something) in between each layer to keep dust and water sealed out? Or is it tight enough?


Exactly the same question that leapt to my mind. No amount of brute clamping will offer true water resistance but I can't see any gasket lands.


----------



## istvan1188

BombFish said:


> oh! you added lugs yes?


Yes. Technically better solution to fix the strap-pin. (for the sheet metal version)


----------



## istvan1188

sriracha said:


> With the "layering" of steel sheets, do you need to use rubber gaskets (or something) in between each layer to keep dust and water sealed out? Or is it tight enough?


Yes indeed, it's really important!  My idea is a special "rubber glue" between the upper sheets. (1.2 and 3) With this it will be one fixed case-body for the movement. For sealing the back coer I will use a rubber ring. (the diameter is 1 mm):


----------



## DDimitrov

Hello Istvan,

I followed your project from the start and I congratulate you on your skills and design. I like that there is progress in your work. 
Of all the variants most like the last one you showed two days ago. Besides the design of the case I like the face and hands in this version: https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...g-my-watch-evolvens-budapest-ae_render_04.jpg 
This watch closely resembles of Diver but the lack of a rotating bezel and dial design looks like pilot. It was interesting hibrit. 
I have some experience with laser cut sheets and I must say that the accuracy of this technology quite inferior to CNC milling. Here's something I've done two years ago using lazer cut sheets:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/my-first-project-tribute-molnija-1084350.html
You should be careful in laser cutting complicated shapes because when laser cuts surfaces melt and form a pretty rough and hard edges. Also, when using laser cutting of thicker sheets (> 3 mm) mind that the output cut is wider than the input due to higher heating of the metal. The difference is not big, but enough to confuse further processing.
Also your multilayered structure very complicated production process. If you decide to do lugs as a solid part of the case, the production will simplify a lot, and will facilitate the water resistance of the watch. The more sheets , the more it is possible to enter water.
I hope I was helpful!

Regards,
Dimitar


----------



## istvan1188

DDimitrov said:


> Hello Istvan,
> 
> I followed your project from the start and I congratulate you on your skills and design. I like that there is progress in your work.
> Of all the variants most like the last one you showed two days ago. Besides the design of the case I like the face and hands in this version: https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...g-my-watch-evolvens-budapest-ae_render_04.jpg
> This watch closely resembles of Diver but the lack of a rotating bezel and dial design looks like pilot. It was interesting hibrit.
> I have some experience with laser cut sheets and I must say that the accuracy of this technology quite inferior to CNC milling. Here's something I've done two years ago using lazer cut sheets:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/my-first-project-tribute-molnija-1084350.html
> You should be careful in laser cutting complicated shapes because when laser cuts surfaces melt and form a pretty rough and hard edges. Also, when using laser cutting of thicker sheets (> 3 mm) mind that the output cut is wider than the input due to higher heating of the metal. The difference is not big, but enough to confuse further processing.
> Also your multilayered structure very complicated production process. If you decide to do lugs as a solid part of the case, the production will simplify a lot, and will facilitate the water resistance of the watch. The more sheets , the more it is possible to enter water.
> I hope I was helpful!
> 
> Regards,
> Dimitar


Dear Dimitar!

Firt of all congratulations for your watch, it's amazing design, and the dial it's very impressing!
Yes I know there is a very rough edge of the sheets with the laser cutting (or any other thermal cutting technology), but I'll never made it in this small size. So it's very useful to see your job in this technology.
My plan is to use sand-blasting finishing on the surface. I hope this is correcting this kind of surface:









Now I'm working a new solution for the gaskets between the layers.  My problem, there is no simple circle "way" for the rubber gasket. (Or there is no space)
My idea is to make another very thin layer for sealing:









Thank you for the comment and if you have any remark, please let me know!

Regards,
Istvan


----------



## istvan1188

The new metal-buckle design:


----------



## DDimitrov

istvan1188 said:


> Now I'm working a new solution for the gaskets between the layers.  My problem, there is no simple circle "way" for the rubber gasket. (Or there is no space)
> My idea is to make another very thin layer for sealing:
> 
> View attachment 1634161
> 
> 
> Thank you for the comment and if you have any remark, please let me know!
> 
> Regards,
> Istvan


Hi Istvan,
Even if you do it this way you will always see the fugue between the two layers, and if you do it too thin will have a risk of leakage of water. The solution is to make a groove for the seal here:

What is the size of the threads that you planned?
Renders shown that lugs enter free in case. How will you fix them, so there is no risk of get out?
If you have not planned how to lock them, you can use something like this:

I really like the project and will keep an eye on it.
I wish you success!!!
Dimitar


----------



## istvan1188

DDimitrov said:


> Hi Istvan,
> Even if you do it this way you will always see the fugue between the two layers, and if you do it too thin will have a risk of leakage of water. The solution is to make a groove for the seal here:
> 
> What is the size of the threads that you planned?
> Renders shown that lugs enter free in case. How will you fix them, so there is no risk of get out?
> If you have not planned how to lock them, you can use something like this:
> 
> I really like the project and will keep an eye on it.
> I wish you success!!!
> Dimitar


Hi Dimitar!

Thank you for your message! 
There is a hole on the lug part, unfortunately it is not on the renders. I'll fix the lug with a 1,65 mm diameter stainless steel pin.

And it is also good idea to make a groove for the seal. The depth of the groove depends on the thickness of the seal. But to tell you the truth, I really like your solution... it seems more professional! 
Here is my idea to fix the lug:


----------



## Djk949

Great engineering ideas!
Also, make certain to lubricate the "gaskets" before sealing the case


----------



## DDimitrov

istvan1188 said:


> Hi Dimitar!
> 
> Thank you for your message!
> There is a hole on the lug part, unfortunately it is not on the renders. I'll fix the lug with a 1,65 mm diameter stainless steel pin.
> 
> And it is also good idea to make a groove for the seal. The depth of the groove depends on the thickness of the seal. But to tell you the truth, I really like your solution... it seems more professional!
> Here is my idea to fix the lug:
> View attachment 1635027


Now it is clear and is a good solution to fix the lugs.
Is there a reason the movement holder is made of four layers?
It seems complicated, especially when you have to service the movement.

Dimitar


----------



## istvan1188

Djk949 said:


> Great engineering ideas!
> Also, make certain to lubricate the "gaskets" before sealing the case


Dear Dimitar!

The reason of the four layers for tha movement is also just a plan. (It because of the thickness of the plastic sheets) Maybe I'll chang it...


----------



## istvan1188

Jehh!! The good news:

The metal CNC laser cutted layers are ready!




















I made a 'layer-holder" to finishing the separated part. It is for the lathe machine:















Basic case without any finishing process:


----------



## istvan1188

And the first case prototype!


----------



## DDimitrov

istvan1188 said:


> Jehh!! The good news:
> 
> The metal CNC laser cutted layers are ready!
> View attachment 1636728
> View attachment 1636729
> View attachment 1636730
> 
> 
> I made a 'layer-holder" to finishing the separated part. It is for the lathe machine:
> 
> View attachment 1636731
> View attachment 1636732
> 
> 
> Basic case without any finishing process:
> 
> View attachment 1636733


WOW ! Those cuts looks pretty sharp unlike mine. 
And the prototype looks good. Nice job !!!
Maybe those bolts or rather heads look too big. What size are they? (thread ,diameter of the head, etc.)

Dimitar


----------



## istvan1188

DDimitrov said:


> WOW ! Those cuts looks pretty sharp unlike mine.
> And the prototype looks good. Nice job !!!
> Maybe those bolts or rather heads look too big. What size are they? (thread ,diameter of the head, etc.)
> 
> Dimitar


Dear Dimitar!

Thank you! 
The screw size is metric M2.


----------



## istvan1188

Modified case design after the first prototype:


----------



## istvan1188

Here is the second prototype of the case with the movement:


----------



## The Guvnah

'andsome! Don't usually go for Nato straps but in this instance it would be the only way I'd want to wear it. Really suits it... oh... hang on... I've just had a thought... looking spesh on a mesh? Istvan, have you by any chance got a mesh bracelet you can temporarily hook it to and snap a few pics thereof. I for one would definitely like to see that combination.

:-!b-)


----------



## DDimitrov

Nice job Istvan ! I'm agree with Guvnah about mesh strap. Those tiny lugs just screaming for stainless mesh. 
I'm just curious how you dealt with seals? Put some pictures please!!! 
I have an idea about the screws backside for more tech-look to go with the watch.


Continue to follow with interest your project!

Dimitar


----------



## istvan1188

The Guvnah said:


> 'andsome! Don't usually go for Nato straps but in this instance it would be the only way I'd want to wear it. Really suits it... oh... hang on... I've just had a thought... looking spesh on a mesh? Istvan, have you by any chance got a mesh bracelet you can temporarily hook it to and snap a few pics thereof. I for one would definitely like to see that combination.
> 
> :-!b-)


Thanyk you!
Well, it is just another trying to see how it looks like with this strap. I have some other strap so I'll try it also and put some pictures!


----------



## istvan1188

DDimitrov said:


> Nice job Istvan ! I'm agree with Guvnah about mesh strap. Those tiny lugs just screaming for stainless mesh.
> I'm just curious how you dealt with seals? Put some pictures please!!!
> I have an idea about the screws backside for more tech-look to go with the watch.
> 
> 
> Continue to follow with interest your project!
> 
> Dimitar


Dear Dimitar!

Thank you agin for your comment, it is always helpful! 
Yes I want to use some more designed screw but I didn't find it yet... The torx-type screw it a little bit commers for me.. Do you know where can I find this kind of screws? The size is metric M2.
And I'll also try some other strap type soon! 

Regards,
Istvan


----------



## istvan1188

The modified case design with the new ETA-2825/Sellita SW-200 movement. (automated exploded view )




















And this is the sheet-spring part to hold the dial:


----------



## DDimitrov

istvan1188 said:


> Dear Dimitar!
> 
> Thank you agin for your comment, it is always helpful!
> Yes I want to use some more designed screw but I didn't find it yet... The torx-type screw it a little bit commers for me.. Do you know where can I find this kind of screws? The size is metric M2.
> And I'll also try some other strap type soon!
> 
> Regards,
> Istvan


 Hi Istvan,
You probably will not find such screws unless you find a manufacturer to make them, but you have one more chance - to make them yourself.
Here is an example of how I changed the shape of a screw (M2 philips head) for about 15 minutes with the help of the usual diamond bur.
Of course it is not fully completed, but with a little sanding and polishing will be better. This method can also be applied to the flat slotted type.


Regards,
Dimitar


----------



## DDimitrov

istvan1188 said:


> The modified case design with the new ETA-2825/Sellita SW-200 movement. (automated exploded view )
> View attachment 1660247
> View attachment 1660248
> View attachment 1660249
> 
> 
> And this is the sheet-spring part to hold the dial:
> View attachment 1660250


Hmm, this is quite unusual but interesting way of fixing the movement. And what is that green ring? Looks like a shock-proof rubber seal, which is a pretty good idea.


----------



## istvan1188

DDimitrov said:


> Hmm, this is quite unusual but interesting way of fixing the movement. And what is that green ring? Looks like a shock-proof rubber seal, which is a pretty good idea.


The green ring is the movement holder. (The inner diameter is 25,60 mm)


----------



## ParsonsArcher

Amazing process love the design and branding. Where did you get your hands chemically milled?


----------



## istvan1188

The new case concept.
The lower box is for the accessories and straps.


----------



## istvan1188

ParsonsArcher said:


> Amazing process love the design and branding. Where did you get your hands chemically milled?


Dear Archer!

Thank you! 

 I'm not sure I'm understand your question...
The watch-hands made with laser cutting from 0,3mm CrNi steel sheet. (Next week I'll try the 0,2mm thin steel.)


----------



## istvan1188

Finishing the edge of the laser cutted layers:




















And the new design before sandblasting:


----------



## istvan1188

*Evolvens-watch Budapest*

The case after sand-blasting:





















And the movement:


----------



## spain72

*Re: Evolvens-watch Budapest*

Great job!
Don't forget the version of the case without lugs! ...thank you.


----------



## istvan1188

*Re: Evolvens-watch Budapest*



spain72 said:


> Great job!
> Don't forget the version of the case without lugs! ...thank you.


Thank you!
Yes I'll make it...


----------



## Djk949

*Re: Evolvens-watch Budapest*

Looking good!
So, are you planning on using a swiss movement? Or offering both? 
If you do offer the Miyota, maybe you should use the more decorated version (821A) since you have a clear caseback.


----------



## Juergen1

DDimitrov said:


> Hi Istvan,
> You probably will not find such screws unless you find a manufacturer to make them, but you have one more chance - to make them yourself.
> Here is an example of how I changed the shape of a screw (M2 philips head) for about 15 minutes with the help of the usual diamond bur.
> Of course it is not fully completed, but with a little sanding and polishing will be better. This method can also be applied to the flat slotted type.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Dimitar


Hello Guys
I think if Dimitar and Istvan put their heads together we could be in for a few amazing design.
I am once a week in Budapest and would love to meet you Istvan.


----------



## istvan1188

Juergen1 said:


> Hello Guys
> I think if Dimitar and Istvan put their heads together we could be in for a few amazing design.
> I am once a week in Budapest and would love to meet you Istvan.


Dear Juergen!

Thank you for your post! I live in Budapest so if you have time we can meet. 
Regsrds,
Istvan


----------



## istvan1188

Some modification and an ETA-clone. Just for check it!
(It seems, the final model will be assembled with Miyota 9015.)







inside the cace:






with the test hands:


----------



## istvan1188

At last!! 

The new laser cutted steel parts!







laser in action:






without the countersunk screw:








And at last!!! 

The second prototype:














And here is a video for the dial cutting: 





The visualization of the final model:


----------



## istvan1188

very soon!


----------



## DarthBob

Wow. that's sharp. Excuse my ignorance, but how does that strap buckle work?


----------



## istvan1188

DarthBob said:


> Wow. that's sharp. Excuse my ignorance, but how does that strap buckle work?


Dear DarthBob!

The strap will work similar like B&R velcro-strap.








this is the new render:


----------



## Baguette

istvan1188 said:


> very soon!
> 
> View attachment 2229050


Hmm I like it but wish there was a more middle ground between both dials.


----------



## istvan1188

Baguette said:


> Hmm I like it but wish there was a more middle ground between both dials.


It seems, this will be the latest product!


----------



## sriracha

Looks great!
How about a simple red rehaut but without words as you have already all the info on the dial and caseback.
Also black hands might get lost on black dial or make it hard to read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kobethomson

How about the caseback?


----------



## Laszlo_IT

Gratulálok my fellow hungarian 😊 . I have hope again that I could hold a proper watch produced in Hungary in my hands. I work in Budapest, so it would be cool to see your watch in real life.
László


----------



## The Guvnah

sriracha said:


> Looks great!
> How about a simple red rehaut but without words as you have already all the info on the dial and caseback.
> Also black hands might get lost on black dial or make it hard to read.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, that deep burgundy red looked teriffic for a chapter ring, and I'll second the point about the black hands. Black hands with defined lumed tips perhaps? Now that would work nicely.


----------



## sriracha

I'm in! What sales channel will you use?


----------



## istvan1188

sriracha said:


> I'm in! What sales channel will you use?


 Thank you!
Well, I think it will be online-sales in the first times.


----------



## istvan1188

If you like the design and want more info pleae check FB site 

https://www.facebook.com/evolvenswatch?ref=hl

There is some insane watch design... 

Like this one with ceramic shield:


----------



## Lukino_

istvan1188 said:


> If you like the design and want more info pleae check FB site
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/evolvenswatch?ref=hl
> 
> There is some insane watch design...
> 
> Like this one with ceramic shield:
> 
> View attachment 3311602


I love this one! Post some other views


----------



## istvan1188

Lukino_ said:


> I love this one! Post some other views


Dear Lukino! Here is it!


----------



## DDimitrov

Great design man !!! I like those ceramic shields!!


----------



## istvan1188

Here is some new graphics for the new one:


----------



## istvan1188

A new lug type wit the same case desig:









draft for the part:


----------



## G. I.

Where do you get your dials printed? In Budapest? (I hope


----------



## istvan1188

G. I. said:


> Where do you get your dials printed? In Budapest? (I hope


Dear G.I.,

yes, the dial is made in Budapest also. But the texts and signs are made by laser engraving on brushed black-anodized aluminium. The luminescent parts will be under the dial and visible by cutted forms on it.


----------



## G. I.

istvan1188 said:


> yes, the dial is made in Budapest also. But the texts and signs are made by laser engraving on brushed black-anodized aluminium. The luminescent parts will be under the dial and visible by cutted forms on it.


I see, no padprinting  What is the minimum line width they can do with laser? 0,2mm is ok for engraving?


----------



## Lukino_

Are you engraving the already anodized aluminium? Won't this result in oxidation of the engraved parts?


----------



## istvan1188

G. I. said:


> I see, no padprinting  What is the minimum line width they can do with laser? 0,2mm is ok for engraving?


I found a comany who has a hi-end laser engraving machine and they can make 0,11-0,13mm thick line. I didn't tried this machine yet, and if it's not working well, I have to make it with padprinting.


----------



## istvan1188

Lukino_ said:


> Are you engraving the already anodized aluminium? Won't this result in oxidation of the engraved parts?


Dear Lukino,

Yes it's true. Because of this after the engraving it will be anodized again. This process slightly effect the black anodized surface, and the text will be very light gray. Nevertheless it won't be any oxidation problem anymore.
I tried this on bigger aluminium parts before, but I don't know what will happen with a 0,3mm thick aluminium sheet...

I'll see..


----------



## Lukino_

istvan1188 said:


> Dear Lukino,
> 
> Yes it's true. Because of this after the engraving it will be anodized again. This process slightly effect the black anodized surface, and the text will be very light gray. Nevertheless it won't be any oxidation problem anymore.
> I tried this on bigger aluminium parts before, but I don't know what will happen with a 0,3mm thick aluminium sheet...
> 
> I'll see..


Interesting process, looking forward to see the results!


----------



## istvan1188

The design of the watch holder:

Rubber cylinders with staniless steel side.


----------



## istvan1188

The new laser cutted parts under contruction. (30 pcs with the watch holder)

2,5 - 0,3 - 0,2 mm stainless steel:


----------



## G. I.

Lasers are a watchmaker best friend!


----------



## Lukino_

istvan1188 said:


> View attachment 3805602


Are you bending this piece in a press brake?


----------



## istvan1188

Lukino_ said:


> Are you bending this piece in a press brake?


No, I tried the CNC bending machine but it's not good. The smallest bending tool is too big, and the small holes are turn aout a little bit. The thickness of the sheet is 2,5mm and it's too mutch for this technology.
It seems okay, but I neet to create a die tool to bend it correctly....


----------



## Lukino_

bending problems aside, the watch looks great!


----------



## istvan1188

Lukino_ said:


> bending problems aside, the watch looks great!


Thanks! 

Bending will be okay soon!


----------



## johnlummis

very very nice Istvan, the time and thought you have put into this watch design , the case and the watch holder is fantastic.
It would be bespoke,I wish you all the success in the world, be great to see one in the UK.

if you can get someone very famous to wear one, that would be awesome for your brand


----------



## istvan1188

johnlummis said:


> very very nice Istvan, the time and thought you have put into this watch design , the case and the watch holder is fantastic.
> It would be bespoke,I wish you all the success in the world, be great to see one in the UK.
> 
> if you can get someone very famous to wear one, that would be awesome for your brand


Dear John!

Thank you!  I would be very happy it I could see it in the UK market! 

Yes It's true, we need someone famous people to promoting the brand. Do you have any idea, who is the perfect person for it?


----------



## G. I.

istvan1188 said:


> Dear John!
> 
> Thank you!  I would be very happy it I could see it in the UK market!
> 
> Yes It's true, we need someone famous people to promoting the brand. Do you have any idea, who is the perfect person for it?


You should send one to Justin Bieber!!!


----------



## ParsonsArcher

Superb Watch! Keep Going!!!


----------



## istvan1188

!!! D

Finally the CNC parts are ready!! (almost one year to find the right technology and company - and price also...)
A thing it's a big step in the project!







and some parts (crystal, gaskets):








Here is the lazer cutted middle part with the new, M1,6 brass screw holder:





















The caseback with the M2, A2-stainless steel screws:







the complete case:






with the movement:






















The next step is the hands fixing and PVD coating for the case...


----------



## G. I.

It already looks good in silver case with the brass screws. Is it hard to achieve proper water-tightness? Was it hard to find a CNC shop because of the required precision?


----------



## johnlummis

I was thinking along the lines of David Beckham or Jason Statham or both,


----------



## istvan1188

G. I. said:


> It already looks good in silver case with the brass screws. Is it hard to achieve proper water-tightness? Was it hard to find a CNC shop because of the required precision?


The water-tightness is not problem at the screws because the inner parts are in a different area. I mean the brass screws doesn't effect for the inside elements, just holding the case main part.

Well I had to optimize the parts for the CNC shops. Every company has different machines. I found a lot of company who can make it but the problem was the steps of the producting process. If they have 3-4 steps to make one parts it will be expensive. So I was looking for a company who has a CNC machine which can be make it in one or two steps. And the surface was also important. The accuracy of the machine is 0,05 mm and it was enough for me.


----------



## istvan1188

johnlummis said:


> I was thinking along the lines of David Beckham or Jason Statham or both,


Definitely! I agree!


----------



## istvan1188

The firts pieces is on the way! 















And here is the prototype of the watch holder: It seems okay, but I have to try it with different straps.













with Nato strap:






and leather:


----------



## johnlummis

looks great on either strap, would equally suit stainless steel or carbon fibre/rubber


----------



## istvan1188

johnlummis said:


> looks great on either strap, would equally suit stainless steel or carbon fibre/rubber


I don't know. But I think the satinless steel strap would be too rigid. Maybe if the cylinder material is something soft, or rubber. Now it is polyoxymethylene (POM).


----------



## istvan1188

The engraving test:


----------



## istvan1188

Making the holes for the crown:















Sandblasting the new lugs:














And here is the new dial design with bigger characters:


----------



## istvan1188

one of the biggest problem... the hand fitting:

The two brass parts are really small. I hope I found a manufacturer who can make it. I tryed to find hands from many manufacturers worldwide but all hands is too small (maybe for quartz) of I just didn't liked it. I feel it would be too muct compromise to use regular hands from catalog.

I was in basel to find hand manufacturer in March but nothing. Just swiss companies (need to order 10k pieces) or chinese manufacturer who cannot make parts separetly (especially hands) just whole assebmled watch - in poor quality. (But anyway, the expo was amazing!!!)


























This is the only part/task what is missing from the whole project. If it's done, no ohter technological questions...


----------



## Lukino_

I recently searched for similar (but bigger) parts, try looking at bronze bushings for model cars and railroads.


----------



## G. I.

Can't hands be cut out with laser from metal? I mean at least the hour and minute hands look like just flat pieces with specific shapes and a hole in them. Yeah the second hand looks more complex as it has a "tube".


----------



## istvan1188

G. I. said:


> Can't hands be cut out with laser from metal? I mean at least the hour and minute hands look like just flat pieces with specific shapes and a hole in them. Yeah the second hand looks more complex as it has a "tube".


Yes, the hands will be cutted by laser. But the thickness of the sheet is 0,2mm what is not enough to hold tight in the movement pin. So I need a part what is working like a tube to fix it on the movement.
The second hand is from catalog with 0,25mm tube. (I didn't find technology for this diameter) I take out the pin (tube) and put into the leaser cutted second hand. I think it will work. We'll see soon....


----------



## istvan1188

Here here are the possible dials. What do you prefer?


----------



## dimman

istvan1188 said:


> Here here are the possible dials. What do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 4062489


1.

With regards to hands, have you tried talking to a tool and die maker about them making a punch to make your hands that way?


----------



## istvan1188

Dimman said:


> 1.
> 
> With regards to hands, have you tried talking to a tool and die maker about them making a punch to make your hands that way?


Dear Dimman,

thanks 

Yes I tried and I have quotes. The problem is if I want to get good price I have to order 500-1000 pcs/each types. And of course if I want to change the style (for example for another watch - maybe in the future) I have pay it again. (This is too big risk for me for this small quatity)
I know this solution seems too complex but it provide more freedom and flexibility to make custom hands besides small quantities. And I don't need to wait months for the manufacturing.

The end of last week I found the soution for the manufacturing. If everything will be okay I can check it on Wednesday. After this I need to calculate the tolerance of the diameters and calibrate the laser cutter to make the holes of the hands slightly strait. (The diameter of the holes has to be 1,6-0,02 mm and 2,45-0,02mm).


----------



## Axelay2003

I've read all 15 pages and I am impressed! I like dial #1 above.
Best of luck! I will be following your progress.


----------



## istvan1188

Axelay2003 said:


> I've read all 15 pages and I am impressed! I like dial #1 above.
> Best of luck! I will be following your progress.


Dear Axelay, I'm glad to hear that you like the project. 
Thank you very mutch!


----------



## dimman

istvan1188 said:


> Dear Dimman,
> 
> thanks
> 
> Yes I tried and I have quotes. The problem is if I want to get good price I have to order 500-1000 pcs/each types. And of course if I want to change the style (for example for another watch - maybe in the future) I have pay it again. (This is too big risk for me for this small quatity)
> I know this solution seems too complex but it provide more freedom and flexibility to make custom hands besides small quantities. And I don't need to wait months for the manufacturing.
> 
> The end of last week I found the soution for the manufacturing. If everything will be okay I can check it on Wednesday. After this I need to calculate the tolerance of the diameters and calibrate the laser cutter to make the holes of the hands slightly strait. (The diameter of the holes has to be 1,6-0,02 mm and 2,45-0,02mm).


I was referring more to having someone make the tool for you to punch your own hands out of brass.


----------



## istvan1188

Dimman said:


> I was referring more to having someone make the tool for you to punch your own hands out of brass.


Dear Dimman,

the brass parts are ready:



















and here is the first try with the laser cutted hands:








It seems okay...Tomorrow or after I'll check with the movement...


----------



## saveit30

Love everything about this watch. # 4 for me.

Can't wait to order one...


----------



## istvan1188

saveit30 said:


> Love everything about this watch. # 4 for me.
> 
> Can't wait to order one...


 Thank you very mutch!  I hope it will be ready soon!


----------



## istvan1188

The hand fitting. It works!!!  All technological questions are done!!! Green light for the coating and assembling!! 















Here is the part for positioning the dial for the pad printing. (the laser engraving didn't work because the resolution was not enough. With this technolgy it possible to make 0,02 mm thinck lines)


----------



## Axelay2003

Just amazing! Really coming together.


----------



## istvan1188

Hands under construction! The laser cutted hole is fit perfectly! 














And here is the positioning part for the dial (for pad printing):














how markers works:






30 pcs








and the new dials of course  :


----------



## istvan1188

Finally! The black coated parts! (gun black)

Here is some pictures for the assembling step with the new parts:







the lugs with the pins (dia: 1,6 mm)













the case without the movement














And the assmebled version (dial and second hand next week):














Than and Now:


----------



## istvan1188

Here is some pictures for the current model... The dial is still just a paper... *I can't wait to see the final one...*


----------



## Magura

This has panned out real nice!


Magura


----------



## istvan1188

Magura said:


> This has panned out real nice!
> 
> Magura


Dear Magura,

Thank you


----------



## istvan1188

Making the hands:



























Dials are ready for pad-printing:


----------



## farhantahir786

I have to be honest... I don't like this watch....

I LOVE IT! Honestly, one of the best start-up designs there is. I like dial number 2, but dial 1 goes so well that i'd buy it! Have you got a likely price for this? For costs, have you considered kickstarter? I'd expect this to sell 500-1000 EASILY!


----------



## istvan1188

farhantahir786 said:


> I have to be honest... I don't like this watch....
> 
> I LOVE IT! Honestly, one of the best start-up designs there is. I like dial number 2, but dial 1 goes so well that i'd buy it! Have you got a likely price for this? For costs, have you considered kickstarter? I'd expect this to sell 500-1000 EASILY!


Dear farhantahir786!

Thank you so mutch, I'm glad you like - love - the watch! D
Well, the price is depends on a lot of things in the near future, but regarding the swiss movement and the case material, the planned price will be 450-600 EUR (direct sales only). But it just an idea - not an offer 

I'm thinking of the Kickstarter and Indiegogo project also... To tell you the truth I'm afraid because as an east-europian designer it's very difficult to convince people that this is a quality and well-built watch. (I didn't want to buid a watch from Chinese calatog - as a lot of people do it on Kickstarter) Because of this the price will be higher and if you see the trends on this market, people prefer the cheap (25-50 USD) watches. Of course there are exceptions but there is mostly from the US.

So...  If the first series are ready maybe I'll make a project for crowdfunding.


----------



## farhantahir786

Welcome!  That's understandable - I'd rather pay more for a quality product than pay less for a nice product that doesn't last more than a week. 

Kickstarter would be good - I think your product will do well because it's high quality. There's a lot of success stories like docvails brand (Lew and Huey) and Melbourne Watch Company, etc. There are trends for cheaper watches, but there's also trends for more expensive versions. It depends on how well you can sell it - you have good support from WUS and that's a good achievement!


----------



## istvan1188

farhantahir786 said:


> Welcome!  That's understandable - I'd rather pay more for a quality product than pay less for a nice product that doesn't last more than a week.
> 
> Kickstarter would be good - I think your product will do well because it's high quality. There's a lot of success stories like docvails brand (Lew and Huey) and Melbourne Watch Company, etc. There are trends for cheaper watches, but there's also trends for more expensive versions. It depends on how well you can sell it - you have good support from WUS and that's a good achievement!


Yes, you're right!
Well, I'm thinking of the Kickstarter project long time ago... but now... I think I'll make it. Nothing to lose


----------



## Erik the poor student

Love the design. Looks robust. Somewhat like a watch I would considered buying I guess its still hard to say but what do you expect the final price tag will be like,(if I may ask) I understand that this is subject to change and is more of a suggestion that accually pricetag


----------



## istvan1188

Erik the poor student said:


> Love the design. Looks robust. Somewhat like a watch I would considered buying I guess its still hard to say but what do you expect the final price tag will be like,(if I may ask) I understand that this is subject to change and is more of a suggestion that accually pricetag


Dear Erik!

Thank you for the reply!  Well, yes it's a little bit hard to say but now as I see the manufacturing process, a guess the price will be 450-550 EUR. (with the swiss movement and black-nitriding coating)


----------



## istvan1188

Today the first pad-printed dials are done. 

Unfortunately I have to change the method of the positioning to be more precise. But the quality is okay, the lines are really thin.





















Clean (sand blasted) metal with white color:




















Almost...almost...


----------



## istvan1188

The design of the two sided box with bayonet-lock. (dia: 114,3 mm INOX)


----------



## ParsonsArcher

Looks great!!!!


----------



## NeoGeo630

Been following this thread and on FB. The watches look fantastic! Can't wait till these are available for purchase!


----------



## G. I.

istvan1188 said:


> Today the first pad-printed dials are done.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to change the method of the positioning to be more precise. But the quality is okay, the lines are really thin.


Is that SuperLumiNova C1? Was it hard to make the paint from the powder?


----------



## istvan1188

NeoGeo630 said:


> Been following this thread and on FB. The watches look fantastic! Can't wait till these are available for purchase!


Thank you so mutch! I do my best to finish it asap!


----------



## istvan1188

G. I. said:


> Is that SuperLumiNova C1? Was it hard to make the paint from the powder?


No, the pad-printing part is not SuperLuminova. There is laser cutted parts on the dial and hands where I can use the luminous painting. It will be SuperLominova C3 or C5. I din't try it yet...nex week I'll check it. 

Here you can see what segments will be luminous.


----------



## istvan1188

Secont hands arrived!!

I made some pictures. (dial still not ready...)


----------



## istvan1188

Here is the concept of the watch box.
Made with inox steel tube and stainless steel sheet metal.















It took a lot of time to find out the method of the lock system. (The final version works with three-way excentric locker)





















The tubes are on the way...


----------



## Mason33

That's amazing Istvan! Where can i order?


----------



## istvan1188

Mason33 said:


> That's amazing Istvan! Where can i order?


Dear Mason!

Thank you, I'm glad you like the watch!  
It will be available on the website soon. (After the box is ready  )


----------



## istvan1188

Just another photo till the box is under contruction...


----------



## DDimitrov

Hi Istvan,
Congratulations for the project!!! I really like it. I know It was hard work for you and you did it. You really evolve with that project and at the end it happens. I'm fully respectful of your design skills!
Maybe it's too late but I've got couple questions.
How did you "painted" the hands ? What about water resistant because I didn't see any seals ? Does the crown is screw down?
And If I may - everything looks great but the lugs. They looks raw without finish and laser cuts are visible even after sandblasting. If you polish them before sandblasting I'm sure they'll be great.
Dial is also magnificent ! 
Keep going ahead !

Cheers,
Dimitar


----------



## istvan1188

DDimitrov said:


> Hi Istvan,
> Congratulations for the project!!! I really like it. I know It was hard work for you and you did it. You really evolve with that project and at the end it happens. I'm fully respectful of your design skills!
> Maybe it's too late but I've got couple questions.
> How did you "painted" the hands ? What about water resistant because I didn't see any seals ? Does the crown is screw down?
> And If I may - everything looks great but the lugs. They looks raw without finish and laser cuts are visible even after sandblasting. If you polish them before sandblasting I'm sure they'll be great.
> Dial is also magnificent !
> Keep going ahead !
> 
> Cheers,
> Dimitar


Dear Dimitar,

Thank you very mutch for your message, I'm glad to read this!  yes it was a long way to do it.. (It's not the end but I fell it's really close) 

The hands are not painted, there are finished by a black nitriding process. The white one is sandblasted.
It was a problem with the dials, but the new seires is perfect now. There is no visible cutting problems.








The watch will be water resistant for 10 ATM. I tried it but I didn't make photo, there is a gasket on the casback part. The crown is not with screw, but there is also gasket.
Regarding the lugs, there is small (less than 0,05 mm) edge what is visible. Unfortunately this is because the laser cutting. But I have a loution for this also.  This problem is because of the energy and speed of the laser cutter.








So as you told teher is some little problems, but this is just the first version of the product. I already know all this problems, and I try to handle this on the second producting process. 

Cheers, 
Istvan


----------



## istvan1188

The box is under construction....


----------



## Axelay2003

Looking really good!


----------



## SaStek

Hi Istvan,

Following your thread since a while now.. Excellent work..!

Questionid the weight of the hands affect the watch time keeping in any way?


----------



## supawabb

Really impressed and really liking this one. Keep up the outstanding work.


----------



## istvan1188

SaStek said:


> Hi Istvan,
> 
> Following your thread since a while now.. Excellent work..!
> 
> Questionid the weight of the hands affect the watch time keeping in any way?


Dear SaStek,

This was one of the most iportant questions, but fortunately it's work perfectly. The movement dont't late or indicate any problems. I wear the protoype more than 3 months and no problem.

I saw the SaStek watches and I love the design! If you don't mind I have a questions too. How can you print the text on the dial with SuperLuminova?

Thank you,
Istvan


----------



## Magura

You can print with Superluminova by pad printing, but the layer is too thin to work for more than an hour.
If you want that sort of thing, make a 2 layer dial, laser cut the writing, and fill it with Superluminova.


Magura


----------



## SaStek

Istvan,

Like Magura mentioned, superluminova can be pad printed. The other photo in my thread with lume on text printed on the sapphire crystal is not the final version. It is just a case of the render thinking the same colour-white and applying the same properties to it.



istvan1188 said:


> Dear SaStek,
> 
> This was one of the most iportant questions, but fortunately it's work perfectly. The movement dont't late or indicate any problems. I wear the protoype more than 3 months and no problem.
> 
> I saw the SaStek watches and I love the design! If you don't mind I have a questions too. How can you print the text on the dial with SuperLuminova?
> 
> Thank you,
> Istvan


----------



## SaStek

Cheers for the like! :-!



istvan1188 said:


> Dear SaStek,
> 
> This was one of the most iportant questions, but fortunately it's work perfectly. The movement dont't late or indicate any problems. I wear the protoype more than 3 months and no problem.
> 
> I saw the SaStek watches and I love the design! If you don't mind I have a questions too. How can you print the text on the dial with SuperLuminova?
> 
> Thank you,
> Istvan


----------



## istvan1188

SaStek said:


> Istvan,
> 
> Like Magura mentioned, superluminova can be pad printed. The other photo in my thread with lume on text printed on the sapphire crystal is not the final version. It is just a case of the render thinking the same colour-white and applying the same properties to it.


I see! I'll try the pad printing for SuperLuminova also but I prefer the second soultion that Magura mentioned, to cut by laser and fill it.
OR!
It just arrive from Nehterland! Tritium light sources!!  In the beginnig I made the laser cutted dial for the same size like this little lights. 
It seems really good, and working more than 20 years whitout any other light sources. (I'll try it nex week)


----------



## istvan1188

Ready for engraving!


----------



## Magura

Keep in mind that when using Tritium tubes, you have a lot of regulatory stuff to sort out. There is also a regulatory limit on how much you can put in a watch.
Also you should check up on the paperwork required for export of tritium, it is rather hefty. 
The easy way to get info about all this is to contact MB Microtech in Switzerland, as they're the ones making the tubes.

Magura


----------



## istvan1188

Yes it's definetly important! Thank for the info! I want to put it just one model, so not all series.
I'll check this info asap!

Thanks!


----------



## istvan1188

It's really close!!


----------



## SaStek

Excellent attention to detail ! Looks great. What material is the box made from?


----------



## istvan1188

SaStek said:


> Excellent attention to detail ! Looks great. What material is the box made from?


Thanks!  I thing the packaging is very important. This is the first imperssion of the watch.

The tube is inox steel, the top block is aluminium and wood inner parts. Coated with sintering process. The only problem is the weight...  it's 1,2 kg with the watch!


----------



## G. I.

istvan1188 said:


> The only problem is the weight...  it's 1,2 kg with the watch!


This is anything but problem, heavy = feels expensive, good for customer satisfaction. In high-end audio this is an old technique, the heavier the better (see: "Van benne anyag")...


----------



## istvan1188

G. I. said:


> This is anything but problem, heavy = feels expensive, good for customer satisfaction. In high-end audio this is an old technique, the heavier the better (see: "Van benne anyag")...


 Thaks G.I., it's true!


----------



## istvan1188

Here is some new photos for the watch! 

































with NATO strap


----------



## istvan1188

Dear Everybody!

*First of all I want to say thanks for all who followed and responded the project. I also want to thanks for WUS for the opportunity!* It was a really long trip with a lot of obstacle and difficulty.

Yesterday I finisd and launched the website evolvens-watch.com with the four basic models:


























Thank you for your encouragement and good wishes during the project!

*I'm sure it will continue with new models and solutions!

*Cheers! 
Istvan


----------



## ismav123

istvan1188 said:


> Dear Everybody!
> 
> *First of all I want to say thanks for all who followed and responded the project. I also want to thanks for WUS for the opportunity!* It was a really long trip with a lot of obstacle and difficulty.
> 
> Yesterday I finisd and launched the website evolvens-watch.com with the four basic models:
> View attachment 5213530
> View attachment 5213538
> View attachment 5213546
> View attachment 5213554
> 
> 
> Thank you for your encouragement and good wishes during the project!
> 
> *I'm sure it will continue with new models and solutions!
> 
> *Cheers!
> Istvan


Excellent design Istvan. Love the case design and function. The website also looks and works quite smooth. Could you shed some light on the movement of choice, its written Swiss movement 25 Jewels, 28,800 bph ( i guess its the ETA 2824 or 2836). Maybe you could explicitly state that on the website. 
Thank you and looking forward.


----------



## istvan1188

ismav123 said:


> Excellent design Istvan. Love the case design and function. The website also looks and works quite smooth. Could you shed some light on the movement of choice, its written Swiss movement 25 Jewels, 28,800 bph ( i guess its the ETA 2824 or 2836). Maybe you could explicitly state that on the website.
> Thank you and looking forward.


Dear ismav123,

Thank you for your message!  The movement is the Valanvron V24, similar ETA-2824. You're right, I'll show it on the website.


----------



## Alf Watch Company

The watches looks great!


----------



## ndw6

I just found this yesterday, wow what an amazing journey for you. I am impressed!
I know your journey has made you make a few compromises but what a learning curve and what you've achieved.
To top it off not just another watch with a Miyota 9015 movement in it.
I only wish I was in the EU, then I could probably do a project as well.
Well done.


----------



## istvan1188

ndw6 said:


> I just found this yesterday, wow what an amazing journey for you. I am impressed!
> I know your journey has made you make a few compromises but what a learning curve and what you've achieved.
> To top it off not just another watch with a Miyota 9015 movement in it.
> I only wish I was in the EU, then I could probably do a project as well.
> Well done.


Dear Nigel.

Dear Nigel.
Thank you for your message I'm glad you like the watch!
To tell you the truth is also difficult to make a watch in Budapest! Maybe it's much more easy in Switzerland.  (but of course the movement is come form Swiss)

I also made a new type. With home made aluminium anodized ring.


----------



## Justind97

This thread is awesome! Congratulations on building a beautiful design!

I think the other casing made of Brass or Bronze would look amazing as well!


----------



## istvan1188

Justind97 said:


> This thread is awesome! Congratulations on building a beautiful design!
> 
> I think the other casing made of Brass or Bronze would look amazing as well!


Thank you Justin!

Yes I'm sure I'll try different materials also!


----------



## Vladimir Lagunas

istvan1188 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm Istvan from Hungary, Budapest.
> I'm new on this site as a member but I read watchuseek long time ago...
> I feel, the time has come to make my own watch and I tough this is the best place to show/share it. (I hope I'm in the right sub-folder )
> 
> I'm working on a watch brand/model two years ago but so far I did not show it. Now I have a chance to turn my dream into reality. This process what i want to sow you!
> 
> I hope everithing will be fine....
> 
> The first step is the CAD model. I made with SolidWorks. And I also attached some 3D renders for the visualisation.
> 
> Diameter: 44 mm
> Height: 14 mm
> Material: Stainless steel (with PDV coating)
> Movement of the prototype: Miyota 8215


can you make it 18 mm thick? i have read that seiko´s movement are better the sII ne88 for chronograph and the SII NH 35a for 3-hand


----------



## istvan1188

Vladimir Lagunas said:


> can you make it 18 mm thick? i have read that seiko´s movement are better the sII ne88 for chronograph and the SII NH 35a for 3-hand


Yes, sure!
I',m working on the type R-21b, and this will be almost 18mm.
I dont know the exact movement yet.


----------



## ndw6

I still think the original design is the best!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Desinori

I just read up on this today and I have to say, very impressive! It's always nice to see dreams become a reality - seeing the journey of a watch from concept to production certainly whets the appetite for one XD. 

I really liked the green and grey color scheme of the older case design. Will it be available in the future?


----------



## istvan1188

Desinori said:


> I just read up on this today and I have to say, very impressive! It's always nice to see dreams become a reality - seeing the journey of a watch from concept to production certainly whets the appetite for one XD.
> 
> I really liked the green and grey color scheme of the older case design. Will it be available in the future?


Dear Desinory,

Actually it will be available! 
I'm working on the technology to create the model R-21. (It need a completly different lug-fixing method, but I think it will be ready soon.















The case design is almost ready to manufacturing.


----------



## istvan1188

The new hand fitting parts.

It need more space between the hands fot the tritium indicator:


----------



## istvan1188

At last! Here is some pictures for the new case design!

The new lug-fixing idea is working perfectly.
A few days and the complete watch will be ready.


----------



## heady91

Elolvastam az egész topikot, le a kalappal István! Rajta tartom az oldalon a szemem  

Amazing job, just went through the whole thread. Hats off István! 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## istvan1188

heady91 said:


> Elolvastam az egész topikot, le a kalappal István! Rajta tartom az oldalon a szemem
> 
> Amazing job, just went through the whole thread. Hats off István!
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Kedves heady91! 

Köszönöm, nagyon örülök, h tetszik a projekt!
Thank you, I'm glad you like the procejt!

I hope, soon I can show you final photos... 

Cheers,
Istvan


----------



## MechaMind

Really nice process of development looking forward to see the finals!


----------



## istvan1188

Here is a new photo for the case manufacturing:








Regarding the super luminova dial and hands, here is the first version. It seems it will work 









And the first assembled prototype of the R-21 case:


----------



## Bram Utrecht

That is a beatiful case. I like the watch too. Congratulations!


----------



## istvan1188

Bram Utrecht said:


> That is a beatiful case. I like the watch too. Congratulations!


Thank you very mutch!


----------



## istvan1188

The A.O.C.U. version. I just tried the laser engraving to back C.L.I.N. surface.

It works!


----------



## watch-ing

sweet. not completely my case, but its a dared, unique and good looking watch for sure. needs some luminted markers on the bezel maybe and the crown should be somewhere else than 3.


----------



## istvan1188

Hello again!


----------



## istvan1188

*Hello again!*

The last few month was really busy... Currentli I'm working on a new model based on the original case and movement.
The aim is to find the final image of Evolvens watches.

The main problem was to find the required technology to bulid uncompromised watches. Now I think I find it. The available cutting thickness of the sheet metal is 0,01 mm. 
With this technolgy I can make laser cutted metal logo and the hour indicator disc.

So this is the concept of new model. If everything is going well a few weeks and I an show the first prototype. The time indicator a little bit unusual but I think it's easy to undertsand and read quickly.


----------



## Bleedingblue

istvan1188 said:


> *Hello again!*
> 
> The last few month was really busy... Currentli I'm working on a new model based on the original case and movement.
> The aim is to find the final image of Evolvens watches.
> 
> The main problem was to find the required technology to bulid uncompromised watches. Now I think I find it. The available cutting thickness of the sheet metal is 0,01 mm.
> With this technolgy I can make laser cutted metal logo and the hour indicator disc.
> 
> So this is the concept of new model. If everything is going well a few weeks and I an show the first prototype. The time indicator a little bit unusual but I think it's easy to undertsand and read quickly.
> 
> View attachment 8156218
> View attachment 8156226
> 
> View attachment 8156234


Interesting concept. The bezel and crown are a bit large for my taste. A though is that you could easily make this a 24-hour watch with the available space on the hour disc.


----------



## saveit30

I love your concepts and almost pulled the trigger on one of your earlier pieces but I can only afford one so you make it so difficult with so many great designs.
Really like this new one a lot


----------



## saveit30

I love your concepts and almost pulled the trigger on one of your earlier pieces but I can only afford one so you make it so difficult with so many great designs.
Really like this new one a lot


----------



## dspt

I like the minute hand very much, clever and beautiful. 

Not so happy with the other hands. This top dark grey "gear" is, I assume, a modified seconds hand. But it looks too heavy and reminds of the radioactivity warning sign.
The hour - I don't like direct reads. I think, direct reads are just a cheap imitation of true jumping hour. If one settles for direct read instead of jump hour - that's no good. But that's my personal attitude. Putting this aside, imagine you looking at your watch and the angle between your eyes and the watch. With the hour read at the 11-th mark, the digits will appear rotated on the side - really uncomfortable. Either the reading spot should be moved to 12 or 1 mark, or the hour digits rotated 90* CW

Also, a few design choices bug me. Why the "arrows" on the hour wheel between digits are pointing counter-clockwise if the wheel is rotating clockwise? Why the "hour" and the "minute" have different spacing between letters? No lume for techy watch?


----------



## istvan1188

Bleedingblue said:


> Interesting concept. The bezel and crown are a bit large for my taste. A though is that you could easily make this a 24-hour watch with the available space on the hour disc.


Yes It's a good idea! I'll check that concept also, thank you!


----------



## istvan1188

saveit30 said:


> I love your concepts and almost pulled the trigger on one of your earlier pieces but I can only afford one so you make it so difficult with so many great designs.
> Really like this new one a lot


 It's really good to hear! I hope I'll find the latest (and best) models for Evolvens... So just go on!


----------



## istvan1188

dspt said:


> I like the minute hand very much, clever and beautiful.
> 
> Not so happy with the other hands. This top dark grey "gear" is, I assume, a modified seconds hand. But it looks too heavy and reminds of the radioactivity warning sign.
> The hour - I don't like direct reads. I think, direct reads are just a cheap imitation of true jumping hour. If one settles for direct read instead of jump hour - that's no good. But that's my personal attitude. Putting this aside, imagine you looking at your watch and the angle between your eyes and the watch. With the hour read at the 11-th mark, the digits will appear rotated on the side - really uncomfortable. Either the reading spot should be moved to 12 or 1 mark, or the hour digits rotated 90* CW
> 
> Also, a few design choices bug me. Why the "arrows" on the hour wheel between digits are pointing counter-clockwise if the wheel is rotating clockwise? Why the "hour" and the "minute" have different spacing between letters? No lume for techy watch?


Dear dstp,

Thank you for your feedback! During the designing it was really important for me to try this kind of time indicators. At the first time I made a concept with direct reads for all hands. But the problem was - as you told aslo - that it's difficult check the time. With this hybrid solution you only need to watch the numbers position at the hour just approximately and you can check the minute really quickly. 
Well, the direction of the arrows is showing the next numbers. I mean it help to catch your eyes and show the direction of the next number. I think it's neseccary because for eg. when you check the watch at the position "10 -> 9" it's better to see like "10 <- 9 ".

The space between the "hour" and "minute" letters is just because of the design, no other reason. (But I already chaged it  )

Unfortunately I haven't got the technology to make lume hands nice. I tried a lot of technics but it still not the best. But I'll use tritium vials for the brighting the hands! I'll show it soon


----------



## dspt

Dear Istwan, great to see you are putting a lot of thoughts in your designs and keep refining them!

One thing I will still suggest to consider. Here's a quick sketch of your dial placed on the real-life wristshot (taken from the internets). Because of the way people usually hold their hand when checking time, reading the hours is more complicated when the reading spot is at 11 (digits appear to be rotated). I believe it will become much more usable if the reading spot will move somewhere in the circled area. What do you think?


----------



## istvan1188

dspt said:


> Dear Istwan, great to see you are putting a lot of thoughts in your designs and keep refining them!
> 
> One thing I will still suggest to consider. Here's a quick sketch of your dial placed on the real-life wristshot (taken from the internets). Because of the way people usually hold their hand when checking time, reading the hours is more complicated when the reading spot is at 11 (digits appear to be rotated). I believe it will become much more usable if the reading spot will move somewhere in the circled area. What do you think?
> View attachment 8176762


Hmm...  Maybe you're right! I agree with you, this though is really important. I have to check how it's looks like in 3D. I'll make some renders from this position. On the other hand is also important the balance of the design. I mean the overall picture of the watch has to be nice and balanced. I will cehck this option and post it soon. Thank you for your attention.


----------



## singleben13

Your very good in what you know how to do......so creative keep it up,thumbs up.


----------



## istvan1188

singleben13 said:


> Your very good in what you know how to do......so creative keep it up,thumbs up.


Thanks!


----------



## istvan1188

At last!! 

Here is some new photo for the precision laser cutting process. I'll sho the new hands and dial soon!


----------



## dspt

the machine cuts the hour indicator detail, but how will you bend it?


----------



## istvan1188

dspt said:


> the machine cuts the hour indicator detail, but how will you bend it?


Thats a good question! 
Normally I'll use a special tool to bend it, and there is also engraved marker lines on the sheet metal. I'll show it soon!


----------



## istvan1188

Long time has passed... But the 4. generation of Evolvens watch is almost ready...
There is new movement, and completely new case design with screw-down crown.

Here is a small video for one of the brass parts CNC turning process:






Now the case is ready. I'm waiting for the dials, (they are in the pad printing process)
When it's ready I can assemble the final one.

I can't wait...


----------



## istvan1188

And finally, the latest design with the new movement:


----------



## freshprince357

I like the unique character and design of the dial arrangements. Not sold on the clunky bezel/case though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## istvan1188

Here is some new photo of the new prototype.
I made a new model with tritium vials.





















It was necessary to make special form to the hands to hold the vials:















And here is the concept of the watch with black finishing:


----------



## utzelu

Looks pretty cool. Congrats!


----------



## istvan1188

Thank you guys! 

And finally the two model R-23T with the tritium vials! IT'S WORKING! D


----------



## farrasalifm

istvan1188 said:


> Here is the laser cutted hands. It's 0,30mm thick stainless steel. The dial is 0,5mm AlMgSi05 aluminium sheet.
> View attachment 1441411
> View attachment 1441412
> View attachment 1441413


hello Istvan may i know how do you make the punch hole for the watch hands?


----------



## MechaMind

Drill a hole with some oversize (ca. 2.5 x material strength of the hand to be domed ) into a 3mm thick brass sheet
Drill a second brass sheet with the same diameter . Put the 2 Brass parts together so the holes are matching(use a staking pin to keep them in position. Now drill two holes in some distance from the first through both brass sheets- one is part afterwards reamed to a pressfit for a pin the second part is reamed slightly larger. So using the pins and putting both parts together keeps the hands holes matching in a concentric way . Now apply some threads in the lower brass and corresponding holes in the upper brass around what later will be the hands position, so using screws, you can clampclamp the raw hand between both (matching the holes ) and press all the sandwich together . Now use a conical staking pin and a press to carefully dome the hand...afterwards ream the hands eye to final dimension


----------



## farrasalifm

MechaMind said:


> Drill a hole with some oversize (ca. 2.5 x material strength of the hand to be domed ) into a 3mm thick brass sheet
> Drill a second brass sheet with the same diameter . Put the 2 Brass parts together so the holes are matching(use a staking pin to keep them in position. Now drill two holes in some distance from the first through both brass sheets- one is part afterwards reamed to a pressfit for a pin the second part is reamed slightly larger. So using the pins and putting both parts together keeps the hands holes matching in a concentric way . Now apply some threads in the lower brass and corresponding holes in the upper brass around what later will be the hands position, so using screws, you can clampclamp the raw hand between both (matching the holes ) and press all the sandwich together . Now use a conical staking pin and a press to carefully dome the hand...afterwards ream the hands eye to final dimension


thanks for the reply i really got short on some drilling equipment but ill look it up, will definetly try your advice thank you MechaMind


----------

